# Hornets @ Lakers 9:30 CST



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nothing fancy today.We're 8-8 and we're playing a good team on the road without three of our top four scorers.If you added four of our starters together they would only be third in the league in scoring with 31 points per game between them.Kobe is listed as questionable for this game with a sprained ankle.Under the circumstances I would expect them to hold him out if there's any question.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Good luck tonight. Should be a good game regardless of the injuries on both sides.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks upsanddowns. We need all the luck we can get. Good luck to you guys too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow I hope we can close this one out.I never expected we'd win with this lineup.Lakers are really throwing up a lot of treys without any success they're 3-17.I was beginning to think that everyone who shot threes against us thoguht they were Larry Bird


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

nicely played. demolished us on the rebounds =[


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I must say. I'm very surprised. I thought Kobe would let the air out of the Hornets tires at any minute. Congratulations Hornets. Streak snapped. Now hopefully they'll gain some momentum going into Seattle on Friday. 

:clap2:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ray Allen is out indefinitely with some sort of injury.That should make it more likely that we get a win friday.

Mason,Chandler and Paul all had double doubles tonight.God if only Mason and Chandler could gain some confidence and start doing this sort of stuff consistently.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Great game tonight, the team played like they had a chip on their shoulder. Everyone deserve credit for this win.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I agree bee-fan. I knew in order for them to even have the slightest chance to win others would have to step up to help Paul. 

*Field Goals* Hornets 44/92 Lakers 36/73
*Rebounds * Hornets 49 Lakers 31
*Off Rebs* Hornets 20 Lakers 5
*2nd Chance Pts.* Hornets 21 Lakers 9
*Pts in Paint* Hornets 60 Lakers 48

No way would the Hornets have had that much rebounding last season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess that Mayberry guy for the Oklahoman may have helped them win this one.I don't care enough to look through newsok.com for a link,but he wrote some article telling everyone not to bother staying up late to watch these three games,said we'd lose them all.Of course at the time I couldn't have disagreed with him,but then he wrote another article entitled _Prove me Wrong._I didn't read it,but apparently the Hornets didn't care for his prediction and the coaches probably posted it in every locker.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on an impressive win tonight, guys. We got out played, out hustled, out everything...clearly, the Lakers took this team very lightly, as did a ton of the fans in thinking it would be an easy win, and you guys brought us all back down to Earth after our mini win streak. 

Next time, don't get so many offensive rebounds. It killed us tonight.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice win, Hornets!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks guys! Hornets needed this win in the worse way. That losing streak was killing. 

Diable, Mayberry is a joke, which is why he writes for The Jokelahoman. LOL! Hornets players should be tired of him and his silly questions by now. I don't even want to go read it. My night has gone too good thus far. :cheers: In any event, if the players did read it, I hope it added to their motivation.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Butler is amazing me so far, he can really play awesome if given the right amount of minutes.
And I gotta say something, Rasual looks even more determined than Peja this season...


----------

